# Pee in Corny - use CO2 or Nitrogen?



## MurphyTexas (Feb 20, 2012)

If you rack skeeter pee into a 5 gallon corny keg is it better to use Nitrogen or CO2?


----------



## MurphyTexas (Feb 21, 2012)

*Corny Kegging Skeeter Pee Advice Request*

Since there have been no responses just yet, I thought I needed to add annoying smiley faces  and elaborate.


I have two 6 gallon batches of fruit wine in primary right now (cran-apple and blueberry-pom) that smell absolutely wonderful. I was thinking this would be a good time to make my very first batches of skeeter pee (using the dregs as a starter). 


Since all the threads I am reading about SP indicate it doesn't need much aging and that *5 gallons can get consumed at a social gathering  * I have decided to keg it rather than bottling it. 


A beer making friend just sold me 2 old corny kegs so I can make 2 batches of SP. I have been pricing around the cost of CO2 and Nitrogen systems but haven't purchased one yet. 


I am reading (on line) that corny kegging Wine (not beer ) should be done with Nitrogen not CO2 as the CO2 could have undesirable effects on the aging of the wine. 


So using CO2 for Skeeter Pee makes it Carbonated but will it not taste so good in 4 months?


Since SP is in the wine family (second cousin?), I was wondering if I should *buy the Nitrogen system IF I don't plan on consuming 10 gallons of SP in a short period of time?? *  

Sooooo....

 Does anyone have Skeeter Pee Insight?

Or can you post a link here to a thread that has already covered this in detail?


----------



## fishonline (Feb 21, 2012)

I kegged my first batch of SP in a 5 gallon corny keg and I am using C02 at about 12lbs. It took about a week to get it carbed, but all I did was turn it to 12 and let it sit. With that said it's really really good and nice and fizzy! I have it on tap in my kegerator and I doubt it's going to last much longer than a few weeks. I did a cranberry lemonaid with malt and it tastes a lot like Mikes Hard Cranberry.. and that was the goal! anyway I wouldn't worry about using C02, I haven't had any undesirable effects at all.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 21, 2012)

I used C02 and it took less than a week to get it carbonated. First off after filling the corny I added the C02 shook it up and then bled of the c02. I did this four times shaking it each time. I then let it sit for about 4 days with a lot of pressure, I'm thinking it was 40 psi. By the time I was ready to use it in about 5-7 days it was well carbonated and I turned the pressure down to aound 12-15 psi.


----------



## Julie (Feb 21, 2012)

we kegged a sp and it took 24 hours and it was cabonated. Rack sp to corny keg, add 30 # co2, pull the blow off on the corny keg to release any ozygen, left it set in cooler at about 37 degrees overnight, shut the co2 down, bled off the pressure, charged it with 5 # of co2 and drank it. It was nice and fizzy, this was over Memorial weekend, come Monday it was gone.


----------



## MurphyTexas (Feb 21, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the insight and personal experiences! 

I just placed an order for a CO2 Kegerator conversion kit. When I was pricing out all the individual parts (CO2, regulator, lines, disconnects, etc) I found it was a better deal to get a "total system".

Although I like the local homebrew store, I also like to pay as little as possible especially the sales tax. So I found this homebrew store in Oklahoma on the internet called Learn To Brew offering free shipping (promo code FREESHIP) so it is just the price of the system - $155. 

$155 for a Kegerator conversion kit including a reconditioned Corny Keg, new aluminum CO2, regulator and all the hoses, disconnects, etc. It was the best deal I could find. 

I'm not allowed to post the full link because I'm a NOOB. learntobrewDOTcom


Thanks again.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been using CO2 in kegs for aging but at almost no pressure just co2 on air space to protect from O2. If I want to carb, I do what Julie posted. I do carb some fruit and berry meads for parties. Still have not made SP. Maybe next year I will give it a stab.


----------

